
How did Apple.com become the de facto spot for movie trailers? - Quora - atularora
http://www.quora.com/How-did-Apple-com-become-the-de-facto-spot-for-movie-trailers
======
TheSwede75
It's not? I have NEVER gone to Apple.com for a movie trailer.. So..

